# Is a board with an offset stance not meant to be ridden centered?



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

This is in regards to my new Neversummer SL-R. I know the bolt holes are more biased towards the back of the deck. For example the measurement from nose to the first set of holes is about 1.5" greater than the measurement from tail to first set of holes.

My stance is about 21.5". If I used the same set of bolt holes for front and rear then my stance is more setback. However I just offset my bindings so that the distance from the center of front bindings to nose is roughly the same as center of rear binding to tail. Is this not advisable? Or is it OK? I was able to keep my 21.5" stance.

Lastly the board wasn't made with a centered stance so would I not be using it to it's full potential if I try and center my stance?

Thanks much


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

OK I found this online somewhere:

"If you are changing your setback - setback should never be negative and bindings should never be centred forward on the board."

Does this mean what I did was not good? Should I use the setback the board was designed for? 

For additional info, I'm mainly a freerider looking to get into freestyle (ie jumps, spins etc). I thought a more centered stance will be better for this (perhaps I'm wrong). Also I ride in So*Cal so we don't have deep pow (which is what I always thought a setback stance was for).


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The binding holes on the SL-R shouldn't be offset as its a Freestyle board.

You should mount the bindings so that they are even and equally spaced from the tips. The only reason for setback stances is for powder riding and euro-carving.

What that article is suggesting is that you mount the bindings at an angle that is specific to that type of riding.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

bakesale said:


> The binding holes on the SL-R shouldn't be offset as its a Freestyle board.
> 
> You should mount the bindings so that they are even and equally spaced from the tips. The only reason for setback stances is for powder riding and euro-carving.
> 
> What that article is suggesting is that you mount the bindings at an angle that is specific to that type of riding.


Thanks. I think it is offset however. When I measure nose to 1st set of binding holes its measurement is 1.5" longer compared to tail to closest set of binding holes. I was under the impression that the SL-R was a directional twin.

Oh and how do you know if you're using the board's setback correctly? For example let's say the SL-R has a 1" setback (arbitrarily). If I place my bindings in the same set of holes for front and rear, then am I utilizing the board's setback?

Right now my board is getting waxed so I can't confirm. Can anyone confirm if the SL-R is supposed to be offset?

Thanks much


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

EC99SS said:


> Thanks. I think it is offset however. When I measure nose to 1st set of binding holes its measurement is 1.5" longer compared to tail to closest set of binding holes. I was under the impression that the SL-R was a directional twin.
> 
> Oh and how do you know if you're using the board's setback correctly? For example let's say the SL-R has a 1" setback (arbitrarily). If I place my bindings in the same set of holes for front and rear, then am I utilizing the board's setback?
> 
> ...


Yes, a board with setback will have the binding holes setback as well. As long as you keep the bindings mounted to the same positions you will keep the setback correct. I tried moving a 1" setback board to a centered stance and it made the board feel unstable at speed, like the rear end of the board was loose. I felt it rode better with the setback even riding switch because the "rear" would was effectively longer and still kept me under control. Get a nondirectional board for riding centered, it just feels a lot more neutral


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

If it is a twin, the middle of the sidecut (where the board is most narrow) should be right in the center of the board. If it is not a twin the narrowest point of the board is closer to the rear. If you want to be centered on a board that is not a true twin, think about being centered over the sidecut, not purely centered along the length of the board.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

It doesn't hurt anything if you ride a board with a stance setback as a centered board. As long as it doesn't feel unstable, you're just fine.

I usually ride my Lib Dark Series as close to centered as I can get and it feels just fine. I've also ridden it with stance set back as far as it would go when it was an epic pow day and besides the nose feeling really long and heavy and being a bit slow to respond, it rode decent.


----------

